

Wanted: A New Home for My Country - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/10/magazine/10MALDIVES-t.html

======
jancona
Sea levels in the Maldives appear to be stable or falling:
[http://wattsupwiththat.com/2009/03/19/despite-popular-
opinio...](http://wattsupwiththat.com/2009/03/19/despite-popular-opinion-and-
calls-to-action-the-maldives-is-not-being-overrun-by-sea-level-rise/)

